
D3.express - mxfh
https://d3.express
======
detaro
this is a signup page for... _something_. What is it, why is this interesting
and worth a HN submission?

~~~
a_humean
The context you are missing is that the creator of D3 (the best JavaScript
based data visualisation tool), Mike Bostock, announced at a conference a new
tool called d3-express, which a friend attending the conference describes as
something like ipython notebooks for d3/js data visualisations. There isn't
much publicly available media to link to, but people at the conference seem
excited about it. Not really HN worthy atm without any public posts, media or
code.

